# 80 Pound Dog = 2,400 Pounds of Force



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

These numbers are very scary. Here's the article. 

*An unrestrained 10-pound dog will exert about 500 pounds of force in a collision at 50 mph, and in a collision at only 30 mph, an 80-pound dog will exert roughly 2,400 pounds of force*

My 70 and 90lb dogs have safety restraints that go like this:

dog>harness>leash>bar welded to frame

4x4 with the rear seats down, harness, heavy duty double ply nylon 1" x 4' leash looped through the bar that the rear seats lock into in the up position, which is welded to the frame. Leash J-clipped to D ring on harness. This gives them enough lead to let them get comfortable. 

Ive been wanting to replace them (the restraints, not the dogs) and this bit of info is the only reminder I need. The bigger dog has an Easy Rider brand car harness. The standard J clip on the leash isnt big enough to eat both the big D rings on it so I cut it off and threaded that small loop with a real caribiner. The smaller dog has a standard 1" nylon web - over the head/under the chest harness, J clip to D ring. I have a nylon web 'cargo net' suspended from the rear 'oh sh__ handles' and anchored to where the front seats are bolted to the frame which keeps them from getting up front but would probably only slow them down if they became projectiles.

All the harnesses Ive seen close with plastic clips, even the heavy duty ones, so one would think that the clips are not necessarily failure points. The good thing about the Easy Rider is even though it too has a plastic clip, its the 2 steel D rings on the 2" webbing that provide the strength. But when they get out, the Easy Rider has to come off because it slides all around when they play. The standard 1" web harness can stay on all day. 

I like this 'Extra Strong' harness (same as this more expensive one), it _is_ the strongest looking one I have seen. Anyone know of a harness (or leash) better suited for this?


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

That is funny because I have those harnesses and I was going to recommend them. This is my European boxer wearing one on Fordogtrainers.

Bedros wearing our exclusive weather dog harness for tracking/pulling Designed to fit Boxer-H6


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

The harnesses are very strong, and a good purchase. I buy my working equipment from that website, and Guy (that is his name) is wonderful to work with. If you add them as a friend on Facebook, he offers deals all the time. I also have a gorgeous wide leather collar that my boy is modeling as well. But yes, the harnesses are very nice. They can also be used for pulling, and carting. 

Bedros wearing our exclusive gorgeous Wide Leather Dog Collar - Fashion Exclusive Design - Special33plates


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Those statistics ARE scary. I got into a bad accident in June with Jackson in the car and he was not restrained... I was just so thankful he was okay. I have been strapping him in now with one of those things that buckles into the seatbelt, and attaches to his harness. But I've been looking into the carseats for smaller dogs as well.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Cool. A couple questions -

Do you think it is 'heavy duty' enough for my purposes?

So its *a quick 1 - 2* as in over the head/snap chest clip together?

Does it stay snug and in place when the dog is off leash running around?


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

how much movement does the dog still have while buckled up? can the dog still sit, lay, and stand. possibly turn around?

mine run loose in the back of the car. i have thought about getting them some sort of seat belts, but i didnt want to make it where they HAVE to sit.
Ruckus cannot figure out how to sit in the car. he stands, or leans his butt on the seat.


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

thegoodstuff said:


> Cool. A couple questions -
> 
> Do you think it is 'heavy duty' enough for my purposes?
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, and yes... My boxer is crazy (think high prey drive) and has rolled several times on pavement when chasing my other boxers. The harness actually protected his back, and held up well. The straps are 2" wide, and once you get the front strap adjusted, you just put it over their head and buckle the bottom strap. The only downfall is the buckle is huge (it has to be to because of the straps), so if your dogs try to lay down on the side with the buckle it may be uncomfortable. It is also nice when you need to gain control of them in public, as it has a handle on the top. I had to resort to this type of harness because my boys chest is HUGE. He had a 33" chest as a 10 month old. The regular harnesses would rub behind his front legs and cause raw spots. The nice thing about this harness is you can lengthen the front strap which puts the bottom strap further back and away from their armpits. I wold be happy to take more pics of anything you want to see.


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

I've seen a few seatbelts on a site but it doesnt deliver in america, but i guess if you see anything that's good you might be able to find it somewhere else that delivers

Dog Car Harnesses on Sale now at zooplus


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Thats good info. there! I need to get a couple restraints. I actually bouhgt one and didn't look at the size it was an xsmall haha my labs even the beagle no way! Have to get back and get them restraints! Thanks for that info.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

thegoodstuff said:


> These numbers are very scary. Here's the article.
> 
> *An unrestrained 10-pound dog will exert about 500 pounds of force in a collision at 50 mph, and in a collision at only 30 mph, an 80-pound dog will exert roughly 2,400 pounds of force*
> 
> ...


Chelsy rides in her crate because it's little enough to just put in the car when we want but Rocky usually just jumps into the back of the Tahoe. I'll have to check out how you do it and put the rear seats down and see where I can attach his leash and harness so he doesn't go flying around the back of the car.

We did have it happen once in the motor home. We had to slam on the brakes and he went sliding from the back of the motor home all the way up to the drivers seats. Scared the daylights out of all of us. Chelsy was in her crate so she stayed put but he was loose. Time to get that boy a seatbelt of some sort!


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

This is Nicky's side of the ride. The 4" leash is too long and a 2" would be too short. They can move where ever they want to, sometimes Nicky gets twisted up in the leash because he moves around to much. The idea was to keep them from becoming missiles in a head on collision. In a roll over, they could go anywhere - its not like a human seat belt where you are kept strapped in no matter what the car does. 












The net was still in the design stage in this photo. I had to add the side sections because when Nicky was smaller, he would squeeze between the net and the post to get in the front when I parked and left the car. In doing so, he would step on the panel with the door locks button and he locked me out a couple of times. The top of the net was too low. I ended up removing the handles and replacing them with custom welded flanges that are angled forward and up.











Java has the same rig in his side. He lays in one place most of the time so he doesn't get bollixed up in the leash. It is easy to stand at the back and put the harnesses on.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

I put a few extra mirrors here and there so I dont have to turn around while driving. This one lets me see behind the drivers seat.










I mounted a super bright red LED behind my head so I can see them at night in the mirrors without disrupting my night vision - like on a submarine


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Mine ride in crates, Shellie chewed through 3 seatbelt harnesses before I finally got a 'soft' crate to put in the back of my Malibu, once I got my PT Cruiser there are now 3 hard crates in the back of it  I have seen & heard too many horror stories to not have my dogs confined in the car.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

thegoodstuff said:


> I put a few extra mirrors here and there so I dont have to turn around while driving. This one lets me see behind the drivers seat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Doggie Mobile!!! Your dog's really have a custom ride there. I'm gonna show those to my husband so we can work up something like that (but not nearly that elaborate!).


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

I thought I went overboard with my dogs...but you take the icing on the cake. I love it!!! Great ideas, I may have to copy some of those.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

In the very first photo, that is a Rear Gear Line-a-Trunk. When I got mine 3 years ago, they were to be going out of business (I dont know why, the stuff is great). But you can get them here.They are made specifically for the vehicle year/make. Some of the best money I ever spent. Throw em in the washing machine. Sometimes I just park on an incline and hose it out. Theres even a cover for the hatch (above) The 'door shields' are from Canine Covers


The car is pretty much bulletproof. We like it.


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

I probably missed this somewhere but what kind of vehicle is it? Wish I had done all of that to my SUV when I fist got it. I picked up a molded plastic/rubber tray (husky liner) for the cargo area, but it does not protect the sides or the hatch.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

Eurobox said:


> I probably missed this somewhere but what kind of vehicle is it? Wish I had done all of that to my SUV when I fist got it. I picked up a molded plastic/rubber tray (husky liner) for the cargo area, but it does not protect the sides or the hatch.


Wow, missed this post, :redface: sorry. Its a 2006 Jeep Cherokee Laredo.


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

You drive Chrysler products?!? 

J/K!! Good to see you around again!


----------

